# Most expensive youth bow ever!!!



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Tigger, Welcome to AT. You have found out what the rest of us have know for years... this is addicting.  You get him all set up and shooting good then he hits a growth spurt and his draw length is too short, fix his draw length now his arrows are too short.  The Micro midas is a great youth bow, you won't be dissapionted. The Bowtech will serve you well also. 

Good luck with your new toys, good clean fun for the whole family.

There are some great people here to help ya out if you have any questions. Post up some pictures when you can.

Bill


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Tigger. You'll find lots of things here to help you out with your shooting. Enjoy the fun.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Good news and bad news on your Constitution. I would say 3 weeks is being very optimistic. The good news is that its well worth the wait. I have an 06 Black Marble and Im loveing it.


----------



## Robin-Hood (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi from across the POND 
Recurve UK Archer


----------

